# Cable HDMI sur iPad 2



## Tosay (11 Avril 2012)

Bonjour à tous

J'ai envie de profiter pleinement de mon iPad 2 sur ma TV Sony LED 117cm. Je me tourne donc vers une prise HDMI

En regardant un peu de vidéos de test sur youtube, je me suis rendu compte que certaines personnes ont une copie totale de l'écran :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CRwIpIeWE0Q

Et d'autres ont les deux grandes barres noires horizontal sur les côtés 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cwUN5qxtrwg

*D'où vient cette différence ? Est-ce du à la TV utilisée ? un réglage à effectuer sur l'iPad ?*

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 01h13 ----------

euuu...en fait la première vidéo diffuse le jeu en AirPlay c'est ça ? 

Et donc, les bandes noires sont inévitables si j'ai bien compris .... ?


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (11 Avril 2012)

en cas de recopie d'écran, le format n'étant pas le même, les barres noires sont inévitables...

Real racing 2, comme certains jeux, on un affichage adapté à une télé 16/9, donc pas de soucis... Mais il faut que ce soit prévu par les développeurs...

Pour les films, ceux ci s'affichent en plein écran (si ils sont bien encodés en 16/9). Les films achetés ou loué sur l'ipad s'affichent bien en plein écran... Ceux que tu encodes toi même doivent être encodé dans un format classique et pas ipad, sinon il ne sera pas bien adapté à une visualisation TV...

en éspérant t'avoir répondu...


----------



## Tosay (11 Avril 2012)

Parfaitement bien répondu 

Merci Moumou


----------

